# GIFT



## sydaloka (Jun 22, 2009)

Has anyone in this forum been recommended or done GIFT?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I had a friend and they would abandon her IVF and do GIFT but that is several years ago, it wasn't successful I thought it was a less popular technique these days.
Good Luck
L x


----------

